# SPSP = This Weekend?



## Hannibal (Aug 10, 2007)

Anyone heading over? Haven't seen much talk about SPSP lately other than a few posts last week with the bad weather. Either means nothing is going on or everyone is tight lipped.

Anyone hearing anything? I got Sunday morning free and I was thinking about spiking it on the beach.


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

The conditions are all wrong for this weekend.


----------



## FrankBay (Nov 27, 2007)

Went to SPSP yesterday (April 1). The front shoreline was full of people. Most of good spots were taken by anglers. Saw 4 “big” rocks caught. The largest one was 37” (Others, 36”, 35”, and 34”) and about 20 lb. I did beach one 33” rock. During period of 2 hours, fishing was non-stoppable. I totally caught more than 20 rocks, and other folks had good time too. These rocks were healthy and fat. Came home with both of my arms sore. 
http://picasaweb.google.com/decentfishing/RockFishing02#5455567909729442962
http://picasaweb.google.com/decentfishing/RockFishing02#5455567917678255490
http://picasaweb.google.com/decentfishing/RockFishing02#5455567918708830338


----------



## WDinarte (Oct 21, 2009)

*Probable double full*

If Yesterday ( Apr 1 - Thursd. ) was full, probable the weekend will be real pack... I probable try Sunday.


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

FrankBay said:


> Went to SPSP yesterday (April 1). The front shoreline was full of people. Most of good spots were taken by anglers. Saw 4 “big” rocks caught. The largest one was 37” (Others, 36”, 35”, and 34”) and about 20 lb. I did beach one 33” rock. During period of 2 hours, fishing was non-stoppable. I totally caught more than 20 rocks, and other folks had good time too. These rocks were healthy and fat. Came home with both of my arms sore.
> http://picasaweb.google.com/decentfishing/RockFishing02#5455567909729442962
> http://picasaweb.google.com/decentfishing/RockFishing02#5455567917678255490
> http://picasaweb.google.com/decentfishing/RockFishing02#5455567918708830338


I'm telling you the conditions are all wrong.


----------



## FrankBay (Nov 27, 2007)

Lipyourown:

Do you mean no big cow or bad weather for fishing at SPSP?


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

I'm joking all around, I'd go right now if I could. Will be there tomorrow. The only thing I see as a negative is the crowds, the stained water and the moon phase for daylight fishing but everything else is ideal.


----------



## FrankBay (Nov 27, 2007)

Get it. But yesterday the water was crystal clear and low.


----------



## BAYFISHER (Jul 6, 2001)

*My suggestion-Hide!*

Go find a secluded lake or pond, and do freshwater. If you like Memorial Day type of crowds, go there Easter Weekend. As the fisherpeople increases, the quality of fun decreases (IMHO). I will pray for all that will be at SPSP, for when the swimmers get in gear, its almost impossible to keep them from your cast path.:fishing:


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

I'm out there right now. A few bigger ones were caught earlier today but it's been slow the last few hours. I've only caught one about 20" and lost a bigger one when the line broke at the snell.


----------



## supercast (May 17, 2006)

*sand flea*

what type of bait you were using


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

he's using live sardines. What do you think he's using?! Bloodworms


----------



## BlueHwy (Sep 1, 2009)

Well, given the anticipated crowds at SPSP, I think I will scout a few fresh water rivers that I've been thinking about for a while now.

Good luck to all at SPSP - and let us know how it goes.

See you next Saturday at the spring fling.


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

HuskyMD said:


> he's using live sardines. What do you think he's using?! Bloodworms


Cheese and crackers is my favorite. Oh did he mean bait?? BW's what else?


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Buncha' smart alecks. Yes, I was using bloodworms.

The crowd wasn't bad at all. Plenty of room at all the prime spots. Shame I only caught two small ones.


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

there on sunday, dinks only.


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

From 2 -6 on Sat I got 6 dinks. Less folks than I anticipated and the water was relatively clear considering all the rain/snow. I saw one guy near the small jetty get about a 10 pounder.


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

*I had a pretty good day yesterday*

Fished from 11:00am till I think 6:30pm. Ended with a 31'', 31'', 29.5'' and 21 schoolies between 10''-15''.

Here are few pics:



















Oh yeah, I thank those who warned others to stay away from SPSP this weekend. . J/K.. When I got there, there was no fishing poles on the beach; NONE!! Anglers didn't start coming in till around 3:00pm.


----------



## Hannibal (Aug 10, 2007)

Damn it!!!


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Looking at the forecast, the next two days should be spectacular if you can get out of work. Hot, sunny days when the water is still cold almost always turn the bite on.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

fished from 530an till 1030 wilth tim and doug nice to meet you guys. doug landed 2 nice rock 32-34" i got the skunk. did well at fsp on friday eve. lots of rock one guy pulled a 38 out sob. going tue. after work


----------



## DougVNg (Mar 10, 2007)

*spsp*

Hi John!it's was nice meeting You!Going back saturday?early as usual.Doug.


----------



## tacklemake (Feb 24, 2010)

If the fling is at 10am we must be there at 6am just to get a spot to fish..............woody:fishing:


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

tacklemake said:


> If the fling is at 10am we must be there at 6am just to get a spot to fish..............woody:fishing:


You've obviously never been to a fling...we all fish side by side. As long as you can cast straight and aren't using egg sinkers and braid...


----------



## tacklemake (Feb 24, 2010)

HuskyMD said:


> You've obviously never been to a fling...we all fish side by side. As long as you can cast straight and aren't using egg sinkers and braid...


GIVE ME A CALL 443-962-3731 .............WOODY:fishing:


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

Hey Tuna and Trevor,

Glad to see you guys are out. I might see you all out on the sand soon.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

save me a spot doug i'll be there early, this time i'm not going to let you catch all the fish


----------



## BlueHwy (Sep 1, 2009)

HuskyMD said:


> You've obviously never been to a fling...we all fish side by side. As long as you can cast straight and aren't using egg sinkers and braid...


No egg sinkers - I'm good
No braid - I'm good
Cast straight - ummm - I'll try.


----------

